# Weihnachten / Neujahr 2015



## Sapphiretech (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

alle Jahre wieder und so... auch dieses Jahr werde ich mich in die  Weihnachtsferien begeben und Euch hiermit mitteilen, dass der  Foren-Support ab dem 23.12.2015 bis einschließlich 10.1.2016  "geschlossen" ist. Ihr könnt Euch weiterhin an unseren Support (Details  siehe Signatur) wenden, dieser ist auch zwischen den Jahren für Euch  erreichbar.

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes neuen Jahr 2016.

Beste Grüße
Alex


----------

